# New to goat farming! We have goat problems!!



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

We just recently got into goat farming, and three are having health problems:

1. Female has what looks like a scab on her ear. We treated with Iodine, but we are not sure what caused this. She had it when we bought her, but it has since doubled in size to the size of a penny.

2. Male from the same farm as the female listed above suffered from diarrhea the first couple days we had him. We put him on pepto bismol and he is doing much better. However, he is very clumsy and sluggish. Earlier today, one of the other goats bumped into him, and he fell over and just laid there for a couple minutes. 

3. Male from a different farm has had a runny nose for a week now. It started out as a clear mucus, but now it is yellow/green coloured. Just today, he seems completely congested, and having problems breathing through his nose. I gave him an antihistamine, but I'm afraid he may have pneumonia.

They have not been dewormed yet, but we were going to do that this weekend. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well first of all, Welcome :welcome: I can not believe this.

Ok, we need a bit more information.

What kind of goats are these? How old? Have you taken their temp? It should be 101-103.

I would take a sample of poop from all three goats to the vet and have them do a fecal float on them. 

I am NOT one that believes in deworming JUST BECAUSE. There needs to be a reason, and you need to make sure you are not dealing with Cocciosis. That is a totally different animal (sort of speak).

Where are you located at? What is your weather like? Is the temp strange? What are you feeding them? Was it a big change? 

Sorry for all the questions, I wnat to get you the correct information


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Female has what looks like a scab on her ear. We treated with Iodine, but we are not sure what caused this. She had it when we bought her, but it has since doubled in size to the size of a penny.How long did you treat with iodine...may be ringworm or lice....you can try to de-lice her try anti fungal cream daily for a while or try the iodine....mineral oil works as well on certain stuff...without a pic I am guessing here... :wink: 

2. Male from the same farm as the female listed above suffered from diarrhea the first couple days we had him. We put him on pepto bismol and he is doing much better. However, he is very clumsy and sluggish. Earlier today, one of the other goats bumped into him, and he fell over and just laid there for a couple minutes.Sounds like possible polio or listeria..start treatment just in case..see link below.
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12326&p=153682&hilit=polio+treatment#p153682

3. Male from a different farm has had a runny nose for a week now. It started out as a clear mucus, but now it is yellow/green coloured. Just today, he seems completely congested, and having problems breathing through his nose. I gave him an antihistamine, but I'm afraid he may have pneumonia. I agree.. get a temp on him first ...that way ..we will know which way to go with treatment ... Normal range is 101.5 to 103.5 if it is any higher start antibiotics...
Getting a fecal is best....for worms or cocci...check their gums.. if they are pale ...they may be wormy or have cocci....with a fecal ...at least you will know... what if anything to treat for... :wink: 
 :hug:


----------



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol sorry!! Missing a lot of crucial info!!

1. Approx. 10 weeks old - sanaan breed however, might be a cross with a boer
2. Approx 12-14 weeks old - sanaan breed
3. Approx 14 weeks old - cross between a Nubian and a sanaan I think. 

I have not yet taken their temperatures but will do that asap. 
I live in ontario, Canada and we have been having a variety of different weather. Very hot and humid one week, and the next rainy with cold nights. This is why I thought it may be pneumonia for the third one I listed. 

The first two were eating corn, bean hulls, potatoes, grain pellets and hay when we bought them. The third guy was eating hay, and grain. We currently have them out in pasture eating grass and willow, with occasional hay and grain pellets.

I will post some pics in a little while! That may help with my descriptions!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, if they are eating pasture, it might be that with the weather you are having, and the pasture is wet, they will have a looser stool. Something you might try is feeding them some good dry hay before they are let out to graze, that way they are not as hungry before they go out to eat.

And don't worry about all the extra info and not having it. That is something we all learn as we go. 

Yep Number 2. I would look at his eyes and see if they are dancing or see if he is star gazing before I would say Polio or listeria. It is possible


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, and welcome.

They are at the right age for cocci, and they've been through the "trauma" of weaning and moving. I know fecals are the "standard" but I don't wait for results at that age...I treat...cocci will kill your goat if you don't get on it quickly. I did have a youngster get polio (it's not the same as in humans) and I needed vet assistance...she gave her thiamine by IV. It was advanced (she was blind and down when I found her) but, she survived and thrived.

I use Sulmet for cocci. Try this website for dosages and general info. http://www.fiascofarm.com.

I hope your kids are getting treatment, keep us informed, thanks.


----------



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

1. Got a photo of the crusty mark on the little girls ear. We put iodine on yesterday, but none on this morning. It has not gotten any worse, or better.










2. This guy does not have dancing eyes, or star gazing eyes as far as I can tell. But we took his temperature and it was 101.3, which I understand is not normal. We gave him Penpro this morning as well.










3. This guy had goopy eyes and nose this morning. We gave him penpro as well, but his temperature was 103.5. I cleaned his nose before taking the picture, he had yellow tinged boogers this morning.










4. Number 3's farm mate who is also a nubian sanaan cross is about 12 weeks old. He is suffering from the same problem as his farm mate with the goopy eyes and nose, as well as stuffed nose. He seemed a little stuffed up yesterday, but this morning he was much worse. His temperature was 105.4, he also received some penpro.

Is it okay for me to give both 3 and 4 an antihistamine after I have given them Penpro?

Also, I am not even sure on the actual breed on 3 and 4... I know the picture doesn't show a whole lot of him, but they are both almost identical in colour and markings. Is this a nubian sanaan cross? or something else?

thank you so much for all your advice and help. Just want these little ones to feel better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> 1. Got a photo of the crusty mark on the little girls ear. We put iodine on yesterday, but none on this morning. It has not gotten any worse, or better.


 #1 When you first started putting iodine on it.. did you clean it up and remove any scabs from it ....getting a clean slate before starting treatment? If not.. the iodine doesn't work as well....if the scab is there to start.... If the iodine doesn't work you can try mineral oil to smother it....do this daily for a while....



> 2. This guy does not have dancing eyes, or star gazing eyes as far as I can tell. But we took his temperature and it was 101.3, which I understand is not normal. We gave him Penpro this morning as well.


#2 Do you see him chewing cud...does he have gut sounds? With him being sub temp... it may be rumen issues..so giving fortified vit B complex and Probiotics for ruminants for 4 days may help....

Check him for dehydration...gently pull his skin out away from the body and let go ...if it goes back in slowly.. he is dehydrated...if it goes in fast ...he is OK there... if he is dehydrated give electrolytes... give it very slowly to him.. by a big 60 cc syringe if he won't drink it....

How is his gum color?

You say you gave pen pro how much?

Did the weakness and stumbling just start?



> 3. This guy had goopy eyes and nose this morning. We gave him penpro as well, but his temperature was 103.5. I cleaned his nose before taking the picture, he had yellow tinged boogers this morning.


 Temp is normal that is good....he may have a cold from weather temp changes.....gently clean the goo away with a warm cloth.... I would put a couple of drops of pen G in the eye each day for a few days...may be a cold in the eye....if the goo gets worse then another method of treatment needs to be done...however if it improves day by day then you are on the right path....

when a goat gets a cold it is like you and me they need to ride it out....

You say you gave pen pro how much?



> 4. Number 3's farm mate who is also a nubian sanaan cross is about 12 weeks old. He is suffering from the same problem as his farm mate with the goopy eyes and nose, as well as stuffed nose. He seemed a little stuffed up yesterday, but this morning he was much worse. His temperature was 105.4, he also received some penpro.
> 
> Is it okay for me to give both 3 and 4 an antihistamine after I have given them Penpro?
> 
> ...


#4 treat eyes as mentioned above...
With this boy... it sounds like pneumonia....If you started him on Penicillin that is good....continue treatment for 5 days minimum...how much is he getting of it and is it 1x or 2x a day? If you have or can get banamine.. it will take down the fever of the one that has one....

Keep an eye on all of them... if any loses appetite ...Fortified vit B complex shot will get their appetite up....


----------



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

1. I did not remove the scab as I wasn't sure I was supposed to. I just did that, and reapplied the iodine. The scab came up easily, and was pink and tender underneath, but no sign of infection.

2. He has a healthy appetite, and has no problem pushing his way in to get food. He just seemed very lethargic and slow the last couple days, but appears more sturdy today.

We gave him 0.5ml of Penpro earlier this morning.

His gums are pale pink, and he appears slightly dehydrated. I will grab some electrolytes.

3. He received 0.5ml of Penpro this morning as well.

Is PenG the same as Penpro? And if so, how do you use in their eyes?

4. He received 0.5ml of Penpro as well. Should I give him this once or twice a day? which is better? Or is there a better dosage I can give him?

Thanks so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1. I did not remove the scab as I wasn't sure I was supposed to. I just did that, and reapplied the iodine. The scab came up easily, and was pink and tender underneath, but no sign of infection. If it came off easily and it is pink ..not raw red then ..it is healing.... :thumb: you shouldn't have to take the scab off again for a week...if there is any...then see how much is healed then reapply iodine if needed....if not needed and it is just a pink new healed area no more needs to be done.... 

2. He has a healthy appetite, and has no problem pushing his way in to get food. He just seemed very lethargic and slow the last couple days, but appears more sturdy today.

We gave him 0.5ml of Penpro earlier this morning.

His gums are pale pink, and he appears slightly dehydrated. I will grab some electrolytes. Yes.. give electrolytes... if he has pale gums he may be wormy or have cocci... it is best to get a fecal on him.. to know for sure and how to treat if needed...glad his appetite is good 

3. He received 0.5ml of Penpro this morning as well.

Is PenG the same as Penpro? And if so, how do you use in their eyes?  can't find it on the internet if it is the same do you have a link to it? I am assuming it is Pen but ...I need to verify it before I say more

4. He received 0.5ml of Penpro as well. Should I give him this once or twice a day? which is better? Or is there a better dosage I can give him? As mentioned above I need to know more about this Penpro


----------



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

1. Thank you for your help! Would you know what this is by any chance?

2. Will de-worm him later today.

3&4. Penpro is a Canadian veterinary product.

Here is a link to it below...

http://www.drugs.com/vet/penpro-can.html

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Thank you for your help! Would you know what this is by any chance?not sure

2. Will de-worm him later today. OK

3&4. Penpro is a Canadian veterinary product. I see it is Penicillin G Procaine ....PenG is given 2x a day at 1cc per 10lbs for 5-7 days  :wink:


----------



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help everyone!

Just thought I would update you, since I haven't been on in a couple days!

1. Her ears have not gotten worse or better, but now her twin has the same issue. I think it may be mites?

2. This guy has been getting better. We gave him some dewormer and some b12. And he is getting better and stronger everyday!

3. This guy is doing much better! Still a little stuffed up, but I think it has mostly to do with the weather, and allergies.

4. This guy is doing better as well! We gave them all dewormer and they have been much healthier! 

Thanks for all of your help with this!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update... :thumb: 

1...If the iodine isn't working on the ears ... try mineral oil on it daily until healed.... 

2...Glad he is getting better great job.... :thumb: 

3...Also glad to hear this guy is doing better as well ...

4....Good to hear.... and you are very welcome..... :thumb: :hug:


----------

